
Federation at Flickr: Doing Billions of Queries Per Day - pbnaidu
http://www.scribd.com/doc/2592098/DVPmysqlucFederation-at-Flickr-Doing-Billions-of-Queries-Per-Day
======
tialys
Scribd is just plain annoying. You can't copy and paste, highlight (yes, I
highlight my lines when I read). It's completely non-user friendly. I don't
get what the hubub is. Also, I'm sure this would be interesting if I could
read the damn thing without any completely un-needed browser plug-ins (IT'S
TEXT!)

~~~
nickb
It's a PDF with images and graphs but I get your point. If you're on a Mac,
PDFs are a non-issue and I prefer them over anything else because I can easily
save them for printing & later viewing.

Enjoy: <https://dl.getdropbox.com/u/1750/federation-flickr.pdf>

~~~
felix_t
So how is dropbox? You just made my day with that file, because I really
dislike scribd. Probably the most annoying thing on the internet (of course,
after the Rick Astley pranks).

------
prakash
scribd seems to be as annoying as NYT, why do I need to sign in to download?

~~~
bk
So they can drive up their valuation with an inflated number of "registered
users".

------
auston
I dont get all the hate. I personally think scribd is awesome... it makes
showing documents on the web way easier! On windows I hate viewing PDF's cause
it makes me load up acrobat.

Plus A LOT of people are retarded and don't know how to view or download a
PDF.

